# apple store in delhi



## sagarchakravorti (Mar 17, 2008)

i hv a i pod nano.. i am facing a problem. it is not turning on.. nor it is connecting to the computer... can u tell mea place where i can show it..


----------



## cooldip10 (Mar 18, 2008)

You can try the place where you have bought it.. 
Popular place is "Nehru Place" May be you can find one..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ansal plaza, southX


----------

